# Couple of Vids of some range swings



## kilgore011101 (Sep 23, 2010)

YouTube - Brian Peak Performance golf swing
YouTube - Brian Peak Performance golf swing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQyjVbCUq34
I dont know if the embedding or liks will work better, My swing is still far from where it needs to be, Im hitting my driver long but pulling up and back a bit at impact, theres a few iron swings in there also with one real bad top lol


----------



## kilgore011101 (Sep 23, 2010)

And yes in case you are wondering I am shaking my wrist after some swings, I tweeked it yesterday playing volleyball


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

Are they your videos? style looks good - from an instruction point of view I would have liked you to have talked me through your shots as well, good work!


----------



## kilgore011101 (Sep 23, 2010)

Stuart StAndrew said:


> Are they your videos? style looks good - from an instruction point of view I would have liked you to have talked me through your shots as well, good work!


Yes thats me in the videos, Im by no means a good golfer I am a 91-95 shooter. I am steadily working at improving my swing, Believe it or not my driver is actually the best club in my bag. I usually hit it (especially since just upgrading) 275-295 and usually on line.
My Irons are where my problem is currently lying, Ever since shooting these vids for fun I realized how I am pulling up and back at impact causing a hook/ Hook pull. Im working at keeping my lower body more quiet and keeping my core/Spine angle in tact longer without lifting up and back till after inpact on the follow through.
If I can achieve this I think ill be on my way to lower scores!
This was my first attempt at shooting video and man its instant feedback when you can actually see what you are doing


----------

